# how to transfer apaan to A-oil ?



## T0R

Hello People Iam new here this is my first post but not my last  

I been scamt 3 times in a row for A-oil 

so I wanna try to create it by myself .

I have 1kg apaan to start with . 

thx for having me here . 

Saul


----------



## T0R

is there someone who knows this ?


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> Hello People Iam new here this is my first post but not my last
> 
> I been scamt 3 times in a row for A-oil
> 
> so I wanna try to create it by myself .
> 
> I have 1kg apaan to start with .
> 
> thx for having me here .
> 
> Saul



SaulHello, sorry for a long reply. Do you want to get free base oil from salt form?


----------



## William Dampier

What quality? Can you provide a photo?


----------



## T0R

G.Patton said:


> Hello, sorry for a long reply. Do you want to get free base oil from salt form?



G.Pattonhello , thx for the replay . yes thats what I want . 
I had a regular supplier for a-oil for years, but this one has stopped its activities. so i was looking for new but all scammers . So I thought why not make the oil yourself. I knew they used 
a p a a n as the main ingredient so this is the reason for my question here .


----------



## William Dampier

Conversion of APAAN (click)


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> yes thats what I want .



SaulPut into a beaker, add DCM portion and ~20% NaOH aq solution, your oil will solve in DCM. Divide layers by sepataroty funnel and evaporate DCM. You will get free-base oil.


----------



## T0R

William Dampier said:


> Conversion of APAAN (click)



William Dampierthx you for this but this is not for me .


----------



## T0R

G.Patton said:


> Put into a beaker, add DCM portion and NaOH aq solution, your oil will solve in DCM. Divide layers and evaporate DCM. You will get free-base oil.



G.Pattonthis sounds allot more for me . is there maybe a video from this ? 
I just wanna transfer 1 kg apaan so small scale .


----------



## MadHatter

I'm sorry, but what exactly _is_ "A-oil"?


----------



## T0R

DocX said:


> I'm sorry, but what exactly _is_ "A-oil"?



DocXit is a streetname . there is also B-oil but this one is not yet ready ?? 

I dont know but a-oil is always come from apaan and B-oil I realy dont know


----------



## MadHatter

Ok, so you need to find the chemical name for it. If no-one else here knows?


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> this sounds allot more for me . is there maybe a video from this ?
> I just wanna transfer 1 kg apaan so small scale .



SaulSorry, but we don't have. This is quite simple manipulations, you can try with 1g. There are all information topics for your case.


----------



## btcboss2022

DocX said:


> I'm sorry, but what exactly _is_ "A-oil"?



DocXA-oil is amphetamine freebase.


----------



## btcboss2022

Saul said:


> hello , thx for the replay . yes thats what I want .
> I had a regular supplier for a-oil for years, but this one has stopped its activities. so i was looking for new but all scammers . So I thought why not make the oil yourself. I knew they used
> a p a a n as the main ingredient so this is the reason for my question here .



SaulI think that you want to process APAAN to finally get A-oil rihgt? In that case you must get B-oil first from APAAN with the synth that has been sent here http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...e-into-bmk-benzylmethylketone-large-scale.57/ and process the B-oil+formamide+formic acid and later with HCL to finally distill it in the free base(A-oil).


----------



## tajira

where can i get APAAN in europe? or how to synthesis it?


----------



## Mongolio

Hello, I am wondering the same. I would like to make Apaan (alpha phenylacetonitrille) into amhetamine bas.


----------



## btcboss2022

Mongolio said:


> Hello, I am wondering the same. I would like to make Apaan (alpha phenylacetonitrille) into amhetamine bas.



MongolioIs explained in my last post. Thanks.


----------



## MadHatter

Saul said:


> thx you for this but this is not for me .



SaulWhy is it not for you? It's what you need to do if you want APAAN to become amphetamine: convert it to phenyl acetone (BMK, P2P) and then make amphetamine from that. If it's not for you, then maybe making drugs isn't for you. Just stick to buying the finished product instead in that case.


----------



## Whiteashbill

DocX said:


> Why is it not for you? It's what you need to do if you want APAAN to become amphetamine: convert it to phenyl acetone (BMK, P2P) and then make amphetamine from that. If it's not for you, then maybe making drugs isn't for you. Just stick to buying the finished product instead in that case.



DocXCan you Tell me How much BMK i have to mix with Formamid and Fotmic Acid for Leukart Synthese ? Formic Acid is 76%


----------



## MadHatter

Here's the formula: 
http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...ation-of-1-phenyl-2-propanone-smale-scale.47/


----------



## T0R

tajira said:


> where can i get APAAN in europe? or how to synthesis it?



tajirayou find it in poland


----------



## T0R

DocX said:


> Why is it not for you? It's what you need to do if you want APAAN to become amphetamine: convert it to phenyl acetone (BMK, P2P) and then make amphetamine from that. If it's not for you, then maybe making drugs isn't for you. Just stick to buying the finished product instead in that case.



DocXbecause it is impossible for me . I don't have the place for it. and I only need a little oil . I have 1 kg of apaan in my possession . I expected it to be a little simpler.


----------



## T0R

G.Patton said:


> Put into a beaker, add DCM portion and ~20% NaOH aq solution, your oil will solve in DCM. Divide layers by sepataroty funnel and evaporate DCM. You will get free-base oil.



G.PattonI create this to take 20g natriumhydroxide with 80g water right ?


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> I create this to take 20g natriumhydroxide with 80g water right ?



Saul20 g NaOH to 100 mL water volume. This is method to obtain APAAN free-base oil from APAAN salt.


----------



## T0R

Saul said:


> I create this to take 20g natriumhydroxide with 80g water right ?



Saul


G.Patton said:


> 20 g NaOH to 100 mL water volume. This is method to obtain APAAN free-base oil from APAAN salt.


thx you G


----------



## MadHatter

But ... that will not give you amphetamine oil (amphetamine freebase).That will only give you APAAN freebase. 
To convert APAAN to amphetamine freebase you have to do those things that you think are too complicated. Sorry, but chemistry doesn't really care about your expectations :/


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> thx you G



SaulI mean, pour 20g NaOH into 100 ml measuring cylinder or beaker and pour water to reach 100 ml. It is correct.


----------



## T0R

btcboss2022 said:


> I think that you want to process APAAN to finally get A-oil rihgt? In that case you must get B-oil first from APAAN with the synth that has been sent here http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...e-into-bmk-benzylmethylketone-large-scale.57/ and process the B-oil+formamide+formic acid and later with HCL to finally distill it in the free base(A-oil).



btcboss2022
is there a difference in ph value between A-oil and B-oil ?


----------



## btcboss2022

Saul said:


> is there a difference in ph value between A-oil and B-oil ?



SaulB oil is neutral ph 6-7 and A should be at least ph 11


----------



## btcboss2022

People mostly say that as higher PH has A oil higher quality it is, in my experience normally that is true but I don't know exactly the chemical or technical explanation for this.


----------



## T0R

btcboss2022 said:


> B oil is neutral ph 6-7 and A should be at least ph 11



btcboss2022
thx you for your ansfer .


----------



## aaronstevens

G.Patton said:


> Put into a beaker, add DCM portion and ~20% NaOH aq solution, your oil will solve in DCM. Divide layers by sepataroty funnel and evaporate DCM. You will get free-base oil.



G.PattonIf you don't mind we would like to ask a couple more questions:

A) Which mashines do you recommend besides beakers & sepataroty funnel? Also which mashine do you recommend to evaporate DCM?

B) Does the NaOH aq needs to have 20%? If it has a higher concentrate, how can we mix it to settle down the concentration?

C) While evaporating the DCM, how many degrees will be used?

D) Can you give us an exact step to step guide on the ammounts of appan, dcm, naoh aq which will be used?

E) What is the expected yield of the method you are recommending?

We are a little bit confused because our chef gave us the tasks to organize formamid or to produce formamid with A) ammonium formate & ammonia or B) ammonia & formic acid.


Are there multiple apaan methods? We are looking for the most easiest method for an industrial production.

Sincerly,

Aaron Stevens


----------



## G.Patton

aaronstevens said:


> We are a little bit confused because our chef gave us the tasks to organize formamid or to produce formamid with A) ammonium formate & ammonia or B) ammonia & formic acid.
> 
> 
> Are there multiple apaan methods? We are looking for the most easiest method for an industrial production.



aaronstevensWhat are you looking for? What synthesis do you mean? I told above how to make free base from salt form.


----------



## aaronstevens

G.Patton said:


> What are you looking for? What synthesis do you mean? I told above how to make free base from salt form.



G.Patton
I was asking about this synthesis method:

Put into a beaker, add DCM portion and ~20% NaOH aq solution, your oil will solve in DCM. Divide layers by sepataroty funnel and evaporate DCM. You will get free-base oil.


----------



## G.Patton

aaronstevens said:


> Also which mashine do you recommend to evaporate DCM?



aaronstevensRotovap machine


aaronstevens said:


> Does the NaOH aq needs to have 20%? If it has a higher concentrate, how can we mix it to settle down the concentration?


Better to use solution up to 50% NaOH. Do you need manual how to prepare 50% water NaOH?


aaronstevens said:


> While evaporating the DCM, how many degrees will be used?


Depends on the presence or absence of vacuum. If you have a pressure of 1 atm - 35-39 * C, if the vacuum - you can apply a lower temperature, but sufficient to evaporate it.


aaronstevens said:


> Can you give us an exact step to step guide on the ammounts of appan, dcm, naoh aq which will be used?


Yes. Take your amount of APPAN and add NaOH aq solution (should be at room temp or lower) until reach pH 12-13. Mix it 5 min and then add x1 (volume of APPAN) of DCM. Shake and mix the solution in separatory funnel. Drain DCM layer (wash traces from funnel by DCM) and add same amount of DCM to water layer and repeat extraction. Then, combine DCM extracts and evaporate solvent in rotovap machine or on a water bath. You'll obtain APPAN free base.


aaronstevens said:


> What is the expected yield of the method you are recommending?


95-100% I think


aaronstevens said:


> Are there multiple apaan methods?


What method? To convert apaan to free base or convert it to Amphetamine?


----------



## T0R

aaronstevens said:


> I was asking about this synthesis method:
> 
> Put into a beaker, add DCM portion and ~20% NaOH aq solution, your oil will solve in DCM. Divide layers by sepataroty funnel and evaporate DCM. You will get free-base oil.



aaronstevens
do you still have apaan ?


----------



## pantona123

DocX said:


> But ... that will not give you amphetamine oil (amphetamine freebase).That will only give you APAAN freebase.
> To convert APAAN to amphetamine freebase you have to do those things that you think are too complicated. Sorry, but chemistry doesn't really care about your expectations :/



DocXDear DocX,
can you please tell me what i have to do to get the amphetamine-freebase?
is there a way to get the amphetamine-freebase/oil from p2np?
i want to make the freebase in large quantities and cant find the best way for it.
i would be very grateful
best regards


----------



## pantona123

G.Patton said:


> Rotovap machine
> 
> Better to use solution up to 50% NaOH. Do you need manual how to prepare 50% water NaOH?
> 
> Depends on the presence or absence of vacuum. If you have a pressure of 1 atm - 35-39 * C, if the vacuum - you can apply a lower temperature, but sufficient to evaporate it.
> 
> Yes. Take your amount of APPAN and add NaOH aq solution (should be at room temp or lower) until reach pH 12-13. Mix it 5 min and then add x1 (volume of APPAN) of DCM. Shake and mix the solution in separatory funnel. Drain DCM layer (wash traces from funnel by DCM) and add same amount of DCM to water layer and repeat extraction. Then, combine DCM extracts and evaporate solvent in rotovap machine or on a water bath. You'll obtain APPAN free base.
> 
> 95-100% I think
> 
> What method? To convert apaan to free base or convert it to Amphetamine?



G.PattonDear G.Patton,
i can see your have a big knowledge thank you a lot for sharing it.
i would like to know the methods to convert the APAAN or the P2NP into amphetamine freebase/oil(1-10L&10-100L).
i am ready to get every knowledge i need maybe you have some tips what i have to read to really understand the procedure of the methods you recommend.
thank you very much in advance
best regads


----------



## MadHatter

pantona123 said:


> Dear DocX,
> can you please tell me what i have to do to get the amphetamine-freebase?
> is there a way to get the amphetamine-freebase/oil from p2np?
> i want to make the freebase in large quantities and cant find the best way for it.
> i would be very grateful
> best regards



pantona123Yes there is a way. Or rather, several ways. Look under the "amphetamines" section on this forum. There is one route where you use aluminium and mercury nitrate, and another where you use sodium borohydride and copper chloride.


----------



## ACAB

DocX said:


> There is one route where you use aluminium and mercury nitrate,



DocXIf I make A-oil from P2NP over Al/Hg route what I must do after adding NaOH to release the freebase to get very clean A-oil? How can I store the A-oil? I think it is a very unstable product.


----------



## pantona123

DocX said:


> Yes there is a way. Or rather, several ways. Look under the "amphetamines" section on this forum. There is one route where you use aluminium and mercury nitrate, and another where you use sodium borohydride and copper chloride.



DocXFirst of all thanks a lot for your answer.
I've searched almost everything and i dont really find where i have to stop that i have the freebase/oil which you can convert with adding only sulfuric acid(the way i know is 1L A-OIL+2L Methanol + 330-400ml sulfuric acid(depends on the quality fromt the oil) .
##############################################################################
i saw the video with the Al/Hg method,is the step below the freebase i need(the top-layer)?
5:16-6:13 - Alkalinization. The reaction proceeds with the release of heat. The remains of unreacted aluminium will additionally enter into reaction with alkali and heat the mixture, as well as create by-products.
In the process of allowing the mixture to rest after alkalinization, separation into visible layers occurs within 30 minutes. The pH of the top layer should be 11-12.
#########################################################################
anyway i read that the exotermic reaction wouldn't be able to handle with such large quantities (10-100liter).
there is also a topic to convert the bmk into bmk-freebase but this is not amphetamine-freebase right?

thanks a lot for the answer i cant be grateful enough
best regards 
pantona


----------



## G.Patton

pantona123 said:


> anyway i read that the exotermic reaction wouldn't be able to handle with such large quantities (10-100liter).



pantona123Do you mean 10-100L of reaction mass? Exothermic reaction produces to much heat in scale more than 100g p2np load.


pantona123 said:


> but this is not amphetamine-freebase right?


right, it is different substance


----------



## MadHatter

Pennywise said:


> If I make A-oil from P2NP over Al/Hg route what I must do after adding NaOH to release the freebase to get very clean A-oil? How can I store the A-oil? I think it is a very unstable product.



PennywiseFor storing it would make sense to salt out the amphetamine first and convert to freebase when needed, I think? The salt is stable after all. If one wants to clean the freebase, wouldn't steam distillation be reasonable? Or vacuum distillation? Or just an acid/base extraction- convert it to salt, recryst and then (for whatever reason) basify it again to freebase. 

I really don't know why one would want to stop at the freebase stage and _not _salt the product though. The salt is stable, can be recrystallized and purified more easily without the risk of decomposition.


----------



## MadHatter

pantona123 said:


> First of all thanks a lot for your answer.
> I've searched almost everything and i dont really find where i have to stop that i have the freebase/oil which you can convert with adding only sulfuric acid(the way i know is 1L A-OIL+2L Methanol + 330-400ml sulfuric acid(depends on the quality fromt the oil) .



pantona123Well, if you absolutely want amphetamine freebase, just don't add the acid. But the freebase is delicate and will decompose more easily than the salt, so I really don't understand why it's more desireable than the final salted product.


pantona123 said:


> anyway i read that the exotermic reaction wouldn't be able to handle with such large quantities (10-100liter).
> there is also a topic to convert the bmk into bmk-freebase but this is not amphetamine-freebase right?
> 
> thanks a lot for the answer i cant be grateful enough
> best regards
> pantona


Sorry, i'm reaching a dead end here. I have no experience or knowledge in chemistry on this scale. It's beyond both my knowledge and interest. Hopefully the experts on this site can help you!


----------



## ACAB

DocX said:


> I really don't know why one would want to stop at the freebase stage and _not _salt the product though. The salt is stable, can be recrystallized and purified more easily without the risk of decomposition.



DocXYeah, but much people here make only A-Oil, and this oil is selling allover to the Dealers and they make f... paste of it. No idea which dump ass had the idea of that. But I would like to know what I have to do for a very clean freebase. 

Just so I know what these people don't do, because they simply don't care what kind of dirt is in the product plus the decomposition that the freebase is exposed to which the users are pulling in the nose. I can well imagine that the oil is easier to smuggle.

Steam distillation or vacuum distillation should result in large losses in yield, and the temperature should not exceed 60°C.
Another A/B extraction would probably be the best solution to produce clean freebase.


----------



## MadHatter

Sorry, I was a little tired when I attempted to answer your questions. Let's try again. 

1. The answer to the scale of the reaction still stand though. I have zero experience of large-scale drug chemistry, so I can't really help you there. 




pantona123 said:


> First of all thanks a lot for your answer.
> I've searched almost everything and i dont really find where i have to stop that i have the freebase/oil which you can convert with adding only sulfuric acid(the way i know is 1L A-OIL+2L Methanol + 330-400ml sulfuric acid(depends on the quality fromt the oil) .
> ##############################################################################
> i saw the video with the Al/Hg method,is the step below the freebase i need(the top-layer)?



pantona123Yes! Exactly. When the reaction solution is mixed with base amphetamine freebase is produced (A-oil). It floats to the top of the solution and can be separated out. 
But bear in mind that this layer also contains different impurities and side-products. Normally, it is treated with acid after separation to produce the amphetamine salt. The salt is much sturdier than the oily freebase and won't decompose from storing. Also, when the salt is produced, it can be recrystallized (dissolved into a heated solvent and then chilled, producing new, cleaner crystals of the salt. Much or all of the impurities stay in the liquid.) to clean it. 

If one wants, the salt can be re-made into freebase oil after cleaning, simply by dissolving it in a minimal amount of water and then add sodium hydroxide to a pH around 11 again. A top layer of freebase will form again. This time, the oil will be clean. But not for long. It will slowly decompose into smelly and possibly toxic byproducts over time, and these will end up in the pasty end product when adding the sulphuric acid again. It's just extra steps, and I really don't understand why anyone would want to produce A-oil instead of amphetamine sulphate salt.


----------



## pantona123

DocX said:


> Sorry, I was a little tired when I attempted to answer your questions. Let's try again.
> 
> 1. The answer to the scale of the reaction still stand though. I have zero experience of large-scale drug chemistry, so I can't really help you there.
> 
> 
> Yes! Exactly. When the reaction solution is mixed with base amphetamine freebase is produced (A-oil). It floats to the top of the solution and can be separated out.
> But bear in mind that this layer also contains different impurities and side-products. Normally, it is treated with acid after separation to produce the amphetamine salt. The salt is much sturdier than the oily freebase and won't decompose from storing. Also, when the salt is produced, it can be recrystallized (dissolved into a heated solvent and then chilled, producing new, cleaner crystals of the salt. Much or all of the impurities stay in the liquid.) to clean it.
> 
> If one wants, the salt can be re-made into freebase oil after cleaning, simply by dissolving it in a minimal amount of water and then add sodium hydroxide to a pH around 11 again. A top layer of freebase will form again. This time, the oil will be clean. But not for long. It will slowly decompose into smelly and possibly toxic byproducts over time, and these will end up in the pasty end product when adding the sulphuric acid again. It's just extra steps, and I really don't understand why anyone would want to produce A-oil instead of amphetamine sulphate salt.



DocXi did a lot of research last days and realized that i didnt search the right substance. I think i searched bmk freebase,that what you can buy in the darknet to produce the "speed-paste". but i think that this is why nobody knows what real speed is because it isn't real amphetamin oil.

it because the a-oil is mor sellable than normal speed and in the most cases the people won't pay your work.

i thank you a lot for your time and the answers it helped me to understand that it isn't what i searched and it makes me a little bit curious to produce for myself with this method because i dont know real speed either.


----------



## MadHatter

pantona123 said:


> i did a lot of research last days and realized that i didnt search the right substance. I think i searched bmk freebase,that what you can buy in the darknet to produce the "speed-paste". but i think that this is why nobody knows what real speed is because it isn't real amphetamin oil.
> 
> it because the a-oil is mor sellable than normal speed and in the most cases the people won't pay your work.
> 
> i thank you a lot for your time and the answers it helped me to understand that it isn't what i searched and it makes me a little bit curious to produce for myself with this method because i dont know real speed either.



pantona123Well, amphetamin freebase (A-oil) is also amphetamine, just in another form than the salt form. You make the amphetamine into its salt form by adding acid to the freebase. If you add sulphuric acid you get amphetamine sulphate. If you add phosphoric acid you get amphetamine phosphate. You then recrystallize the salt to purify it, and then dry the clean salt to get a fine, dry powder of pure amphetamine.

"Speed paste" is an ill-defined substance which I have always understood to be just wet amphetamine salt. A skilled chemist evaporates out the solvents after the salt has been formed. If you leave them in, much of the weight will be composed of solvents and not amphetamine. Also, it can be wet from freebase oil that has not been converted to salt. This will degrade over time and just leave impurities in the salt. So basically, just a more dirty form of amphetamine. People might think it's a cleaner and more "raw" form of amphetamine, but this is just not correct. It's just a dirty, soggy product from bad chemists.


----------



## pantona123

DocX said:


> Well, amphetamin freebase (A-oil) is also amphetamine, just in another form than the salt form. You make the amphetamine into its salt form by adding acid to the freebase. If you add sulphuric acid you get amphetamine sulphate. If you add phosphoric acid you get amphetamine phosphate. You then recrystallize the salt to purify it, and then dry the clean salt to get a fine, dry powder of pure amphetamine.
> 
> "Speed paste" is an ill-defined substance which I have always understood to be just wet amphetamine salt. A skilled chemist evaporates out the solvents after the salt has been formed. If you leave them in, much of the weight will be composed of solvents and not amphetamine. Also, it can be wet from freebase oil that has not been converted to salt. This will degrade over time and just leave impurities in the salt. So basically, just a more dirty form of amphetamine. People might think it's a cleaner and more "raw" form of amphetamine, but this is just not correct. It's just a dirty, soggy product from bad chemists.



DocXI completely agree with you but the most people aren't even chemist i know a lot of people who make it like descripted and the don't even know what the ph-scale is, and this is very sad because they are slowly but surely poisoning the people. And if you give the people the most "pure" amphetamine they ever got they say this is shit because they dont feel the effects from the by-products.

So if you get the freebase over the p2np route you can crystallize the amphetamine out the same way as with the public "a-oil"?


----------



## ACAB

pantona123 said:


> So if you get the freebase over the p2np route you can crystallize the amphetamine out the same way as with the public "a-oil"?



pantona123Mister, A-oil is nothing as amphetamine freebase, but this A-Oil is not very stable and
it decomposes and contaminates itself, freebase or A-oil should not be stored or driven across the border in bottles, because it is then only dirty freebase which is no longer cleaned before sale.
Freebase should be immediately processed into a sulfate phosphate or chloride.


----------



## T0R

Pennywise said:


> Mister, A-oil is nothing as amphetamine freebase, but this A-Oil is not very stable and
> it decomposes and contaminates itself, freebase or A-oil should not be stored or driven across the border in bottles, because it is then only dirty freebase which is no longer cleaned before sale.
> Freebase should be immediately processed into a sulfate phosphate or chloride.



Pennywise I buy many years A-oil made from apaan from the same source, it was always the same quality 
it is much safer to ship A-oil then the final product. In all those years, nothing go wrong.
And you can store it for a very long time in glass bottles, vacuum 2 years without a problem.
But this is history today because there is no apaan anymore 
and now they created from different products and yes that makes it unstable today


----------



## pantona123

Pennywise said:


> Mister, A-oil is nothing as amphetamine freebase, but this A-Oil is not very stable and
> it decomposes and contaminates itself, freebase or A-oil should not be stored or driven across the border in bottles, because it is then only dirty freebase which is no longer cleaned before sale.
> Freebase should be immediately processed into a sulfate phosphate or chloride.



Pennywisedear pennywise,
i totally agree with you but the reality isn't like that the reality is like saul said.
a-oil is better for transport and the suppliers on the streets won'tbuy the finished product. they want the a-oil to make it themselves because they can stretch it with some shit to make more money.
till now everybody produced amphetamine from the oil created from 
and i dealt with it to a long time and i know that it's very stable, did you ever bought the oil from darknet?


----------



## ACAB

Saul said:


> But this is history today because there is no apaan anymore
> and now they created from different products and yes that makes it unstable today



SaulOne and the same product but both different material properties, interesting, I did not know that such a thing is possible... The literature also says something different, the product is only stable if it is stored properly, at -20°C. -->source



pantona123 said:


> a-oil is better for transport and the suppliers on the streets won'tbuy the finished product. they want the a-oil to make it themselves because they can stretch it with some shit to make more money.


Yes, of course I see the advantages of smuggling the stuff as Oil, less space, less weight and you can pass the blame on to the buyer if the stuff doesn't become good in the end because he has to answer for that himself. 


pantona123 said:


> till now everybody produced amphetamine from the oil created from
> and i dealt with it to a long time and i know that it's very stable, did you ever bought the oil from darknet?


And no I have not bought any oil on the darknet, what for? But I can make the statement because I have already cleaned enough stuff that was made from this oil and there are always besides the extender, synthesis dirt with in the stuff and really a lot of it, disgusting. 
There are two possibilities, either the oil is not really sold pure, it was not properly processed and cleaned, or the oil was so decomposed during the transport and wrong storage. Both possibilities can of course also meet. Or do you also doubt that there are different purities of the oil?


----------



## chefkoch

I must say, here are some experts on the road that really make me laugh and others who are actually but do not comment on something like that... 

"i want to make a-oil from apaan but with only a few steps because i expect that it is not a complicated work" ...

APAAN there are enough, just like instructions to convert it, I think the thread creator will never make a single gram of amphetamine from his kilo of apaan... 

a-oil , b-oil , funny , i study chemistry , i never read or heard anything like that... amphetamine-base is "A"-Oil or A-Base... and you can crystallize it by precipitation ( sulfate, phosphate, hydrochloride ) , depending.


----------



## ACAB

chefkoch said:


> a-oil , b-oil , funny , i study chemistry , i never read or heard anything like that... amphetamine-base is "8A"-Oil or A-Base... and you can crystallize it by precipitation ( sulfate, phosphate, hydrochloride ) , depending.



chefkochAs in page one of this thread is mentioned, "A-oil" and "B-oil" are street names, so as a chemie study you will only know the names, when you have contacts to dealers who sells it, many people do not know how there stuff is made.
Btw, I never heard "B-oil" before so I don`t know what it is. 
A-oil is amphetamine freebase or amphetamine base, it is very popular to sell it to dealers, which make disgusting speed paste of it and so the users of this speed paste think, this is the big deal because of stupid dealer talk and a lot of caffeine for the "kick".
But this silly kids don`t know what dirty shit they take. I am a big supporter for clean products on the market, we need a revolution like with MDMA in the 2000er. No more shit in our drugs! Bring good stuff or eat yourself. We need much Enlightenment what is good speed and what is dirty shit of A-oil, the most people don`t know it.


----------



## chefkoch

"B-Oil" I have also really absolutely never heard, a-oil still makes sense somewhere.... Dealers also focus on profit optimization, their health, plays for them usually no role... Yes, it is dirt. 

From a purely technical point of view, it is not difficult to cut amphetamine base before handing it over to the dealer who thinks he has a pure product.



Pennywise said:


> As in page one of this thread is mentioned, "A-oil" and "B-oil" are street names, so as a chemie study you will only know the names, when you have contacts to dealers who sells it, many people do not know how there stuff is made.
> Btw, I never heard "B-oil" before so I don`t know what it is.
> A-oil is amphetamine freebase or amphetamine base, it is very popular to sell it to dealers, which make disgusting speed paste of it and so the users of this speed paste think, this is the big deal because of stupid dealer talk and a lot of caffeine for the "kick".
> But this silly kids don`t know what dirty shit they take. I am a big supporter for clean products on the market, we need a revolution like with MDMA in the 2000er. No more shit in our drugs! Bring good stuff or eat yourself. We need much Enlightenment what is good speed and what is dirty shit of A-oil, the most people don`t know it.



Pennywise


----------



## chefkoch

Pennywise said:


> If I make A-oil from P2NP over Al/Hg route what I must do after adding NaOH to release the freebase to get very clean A-oil? How can I store the A-oil? I think it is a very unstable product.



PennywiseHgCl² would be better but Nitrate is fine as well...


You can even use elemental mercury to make aluminum amalgam, not only its salts. 
For this you need to make the pH of the water acidic, 4-5 with HCL, then it also works with liquid mercury, but may take a little longer.


----------



## Selassi

B-oil is streetslang for BMK


----------



## T0R

from B-oil to A-oil they just add formic acid 85%
and from A-oil to final product ( speedpaste ) they just add (methanol) & sulphuric acid 96%


----------



## KokosDreams

G.Patton said:


> Put into a beaker, add DCM portion and ~20% NaOH aq solution, your oil will solve in DCM. Divide layers by sepataroty funnel and evaporate DCM. You will get free-base oil.



G.Patton
What's the yield of Freebase with this synthesis model?


----------



## T0R

KokosDreams said:


> What's the yield of Freebase with this synthesis model?



KokosDreams
There is no apaan anymore my friend 
only some bad quality leftovers and scams. 
the apaan time is over . The best yields ever and very stable quality oil because everyone make it with apaan back then .


----------



## G.Patton

KokosDreams said:


> What's the yield of Freebase with this synthesis model?



KokosDreamsit is not amphetamine oil, it is how to make free base from salt of APAAN


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> There is no apaan anymore my friend
> only some bad quality leftovers and scams.
> the apaan time is over . The best yields ever and very stable quality oil because everyone make it with apaan back then .



Saul
Gotcha!


----------

